# LOST: one junior retro tube - HELP :)



## Bman40 (Dec 27, 2007)

I seem to have lost a junior retro tube - the body. 

Does anyone have a spare pair they would part with? 

I can order from CSUSA - but I live in Canada, and to order replacement tubes is a killer for shipping costs.

Anybody got a set of tubes that they are willing to part with? 

Barry in Richmond BC


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2007)

Barry, the Retro and the Jr Gent and Jr. Statesman all are the same tubes, I'll be happy to send you a set if you don't have a Jr.Statesmen or Jr. Gent. PM me your address.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 27, 2007)

Mot to mention as of last week, CSUSA was back ordered on those tubes.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2007)

Barry, will go out in the mail tomorrow.


----------

